# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1970s >  WABBA MR Ελλάς 1976 (4 Οκτωβρίου,Χίλτον)

## Polyneikos

Το 1976, ήταν η πρώτη διοργάνωση της WABBA,υπό την καθοδήγηση του Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα, ο οποίος ανελαβε να εκπροσωπήσει την νεοσύστατη ένωση WABBA, η οποία δημιουργήθηκε από τον Serge Nubret και τον Ιταλό Βruno Picolli.
Πολλοί νέοι αλλά και πιο παλαιοί εμπειροι αθλητές συμμετείχαν σε τρεις κατηγορίες ύψους.
Ο *Χρήστος Χατζηγεωργίου* που έμενε μονιμα στην Γερμανία, ο *Δημήτρης Μακρίδης* από Καβάλα, ο *Νίκος Βεϊσάκης* από Κρήτη, ο *Γιάννης Κούκος*, ο *Φώτης Τόμπρας* που έπαιξε στην ψηλη , ο *Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος* σε ηλικία 19 ετών, ο *Αγγελος Πηττάς* που την προηγούμενη χρονιά είχε κερδίσει το MR Αθήνα ,ήταν μερικοί που διαγωνίστηκαν.
Νικητής της χαμηλής κατηγορίας στέφθηκε ο Χρήστος Χατζηγεωργίου, της μεσαίας ο Γιάννης Κούκος και της ψηλής ο Φωτης Τόμπρας.
*Γενικος Νικητής και MR Ελλάς 1976, ο Xρήστος Χατζηγεωργίου*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μεσαία κατηγορία:
Βεϊσάκης - Κούκος - Πηττάς*







*Πηττάς - Χατζηγεωργίου - Κούκος*



*Η μάχη του Γενικού Τίτλου:
Τόμπρας - Χατζηγεωργίου - Κούκος*




*Τόμπρας - Χατζηγεωργίου - Κούκος - Μουραμπετζής - Γιαντζογλου*

----------


## Polyneikos

_Συνέχεια του αφιερώματος ..


_

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Το αφιέρωμα για τον παραπάνω αγώνα είχε δημοσιευτεί στα περιοδικά ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ τεύχος Νο 57 και τεύχος Νο 58. Και τα δύο τεύχη έχουν ανέβει πλέον ηλεκτρονικά στο blog.athlitis.gr

----------

